# Misophonia in the classroom



## Zadra (Jan 14, 2011)

I've had *really really *bad misophonia for as long as I can remember. Even back when I was in 1st and 2nd grade, I have horrible unforgettable memories of the other children tapping their pencils. I would beg them to stop, and soon became the _"stop it"_ girl. They would gang up and start tapping intentionally, causing me to go into a rage, start crying, or run out of the room/under desks. When I tried to explain the problem to the teachers and school counselors, I got the expected "ignore it". Now, those of you that are familiar with or especially HAVE misphonia know that the _worst_ possible thing you could tell someone with this condition, is "ignore it". There is no such thing as "ignoring" when it comes to noises that provoke sensitive reactions of rage, anxiety, and even physical discomfort. I see it no different then telling a blind man to watch a silent movie.

I somehow managed to bear my way through the rest of my education and graduate high school (which was not without fights and suspensions). Thankfully, I was in a private high school for the learning disabled. The classes were very small, and the teachers would remove any obstructions preventing my education, even if it was other students making intrusive noises, since the staff were aware of the hypersensitivity associated with ADD.

I have completed about two and a half years of college. Two in a community college, and half in a 4 year college, which I failed out fast due to my mothers death. I honestly have no idea how I managed to get through community college. If someone made a noise, I would try as politely as possible (even though I wanted to spit in their face) to ask them to stop, explaining it was intrusive to my learning. Sometimes it worked, sometimes it didn't. There were times I've lost control and gotten out of my seat yelling, threatening, and had to leave the class.

I've been out of college for about 3 years -since my mother died. Over this course of time, my sensitivity, anxiety, agitation, and violent behavior (including black outs) has grown more severe. My feelings of rage upon hearing tapping, scratching, chewing, feeling vibrations in my seat, or even seeing someone's leg shake, make me feel as if I could commit a murder. Classes begin for me in two weeks, and I'm in a state of panic. One of them may be in a lecture hall with connected seats (a NO-NO for me, I cannot BEAR feeling movements in my chair). I'm hoping to god that the office of disability will accommodate me as best as possible. Because if some gum popping B***H prevents me from succeeding in class, guaranteed I will wait for her outside and shatter her ignorant face - then probably get discharged from the school.... and lose in the long run.

I'm in_ such_ a panic over this, I don't know how I'm going to handle being in class again. My condition has gotten so much worse after my mother's death, being around people in public makes me feel so uncomfortable, my heart races so fast, I feel like I could have a heart attack. My adrenaline is flowing high non-stop, I perceive everyone around me as my enemy, and I walk around expecting to get into a fight with someone.


----------



## Zadra (Jan 14, 2011)

Bump. I'd really like some advice or helpful words


----------



## Lhasa1951 (Sep 6, 2008)

*hi*

Well everytime I read this thread I realize that other people struggle through similar things as I do.. we're definitely not alone. I just have SA, but that's making things hard enough. I got a bit depressed after my first week of university level classes (was taking online community college until now) which served as a rude awakening that my SA is alive and kicking...

I think you and I have a similar number of credit hours... 2-2 1/2 years worth... which is really close to completion. I don't have any advice to give you other than what I have already told myself.... Just go through with it despite the pain. I don't know about misophonia, but if it's anything like the anxiety caused by SA... maybe you should pursue treatment concomitant with going to class? Hell, I'm seriously considering going to the Dr. for some meds to get through these classes, too. =P


----------



## Zadra (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeah, I'm on Klonapin and wellbutrin right now. The klonapin is supposed to help the anxiety obviously, but doesn't seem to be doing such a great job (plus an anti-anxiety med can't block out noises) The wellbutrin I don't even know why I'm on. I refused to take anything else my doctor suggested, because they were all weight-gain positive. I was on seroquil in high school and it made me *BLOW UP!
*(my doctor at the time didn't even warn me about the weight gain side effect, the ***)
*
*I left high school having gained almost 70 pounds. I was 5'3 and 200 pounds, grossly obese. It took me about 5 years, but I managed to lose 100 pounds. I'm thin fit and beautiful now, my self esteem skyrocketed. I wouldn't DARE take ANYTHING that would complicate all my hard work and dedication, and I told my doctor this. He can't find any alternatives. I think I need a new one, because he doesn't seem to know very much. All he does is consult his computer for information. It's like he never learned anything about his profession.

By the way, this is misphonia
I actually joined this board by finding it while searching for information and help on the condition. I believe I pulled up an older thread about it. I'm going to make a new one when I get the chance.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

I had the same problem when I was younger and writing exams, especially if I didn't sleep. Slurping pop/coffee would make me want to take a cannon and annihilate the person doing it. You might want to try this:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sony-MDR-NC...2486&creative=10522&linkCode=waf&tag=misuk-21

I'm not sure if you know about this site but just in case, I'll post it. They discuss all the new developments/research and some new drugs used for noise reduction, etc.

http://www.misophonia-uk.org/index.html


----------



## Zadra (Jan 14, 2011)

The noise canceling headphones sound like a good idea... if I wasn't in a classroom trying to listen to a professor talk. Plus, it would be disrespectful, and even embarrassing. The last thing I need is another thing for people to single me out/approach me about - because my responses to strangers are NOT friendly or civil.

I've been considering headphones like those for other public areas though. However I can only wear headphones for a certain period of time before my head starts to hurt. earplugs feel disgusting and intrusive to my ear canal. I feel like there's no solution, and it's so frustrating. The worst part is, my friends and family don't even understand it.

I'm also worried about connected seats in the lecture hall. I'm going to have no choice but to request a separate desk, and look like a fool. If the school won't allow it, I'll have to drop the class, and then I'll have some major problems with financial aid. What a goddamn pickle.


----------



## Cherry Terror (Jun 3, 2011)

*Suggestions for misophonia in the classroom*

Hi:
I am a college instructor with misophonia, and I have to start every semesterby asking students not to eat or chew gum in class. My misophonia focuses on chewing and has shaped my life--but not ruined it. When I was a student, it was very hard and I struggled. I would suggest the following coping strategies: tell the instructor about the problem and enlist their help, sit near the door, back or corner (for me anyway, noise in front is less problematic than noise behind me that I can't see), let the instructor know that if you have to, you'll leave. Be out about your problem whenever possible. There are a lot of jerks, but I have also met with great compassion, and many people are willing to stop what they're doing. We aren't in grade school anymore. Chew gum yourself to cancel out noise other people are making and wear light earplugs, ones that will soften noise but still allow you to hear the professor. If food is allowed in the classroom, I would bring something crunchy like an apple or carrot sticks to block the noise others make. 
I am on welbutrin myself, but my psych warned me that it might increase anxiety. I have to say that for instant relief, and I use this very sparingly, I take a flask of bourbon and sometimes sneak a quick hard slug. I am not an alcoholic and don't even drink daily, but it has afforded me better quicker relief than atavan. 
Many universities now offer online classes and hybrid classes with reduced class time. This might be a real option for someone who has great difficulty being in a classroom.
Good luck!


----------



## Cherry Terror (Jun 3, 2011)

*Oh,and*

I have had 30 years now of explaining to family and friends, so don't stop explaining. I have explained that it is like a phobia, that I can't help it, that this is a handicap--and I don't make friends anymore who can't get that. It has ended up being a great litmus test--i don't need friends who don't have compassion.


----------



## Aya1995 (Jun 4, 2011)

*i love school but damn its hell*

i actually just learned that theres a word for this today and that other people have it other than me. Man, what a shocker lol im getting pretty desperate though. I tell my friends just a tad of what its like and i try to explain it but.....yeah they just say 'that sucks' and blow it off. Ive asked teachers in my classes to ban gum or if i could move my seat. of coure i got the typical 'ignore it'. But thats just not possible for me. im 15 and i dont want this for the rest of my life. That honestly scares me. Theres mutiple times where i had to grip my desk so i wouldnt sprint out the room or. just. scream. This all started with my dad in 7th grade, he chews and breathes so loud everyday i just want to go get my gun and eat a bullet. of course im not suicidal but jesus christ. i remember when i finally got the courage to tell him. yeah. never again. i dont open up to anyone really either, i have other anxiety problems my biggest being pretty bad and ive only told one person. ive never regretted anything so much, i didnt sleep for a week from it. Ok just ignore my rantings if you want i dont care honestly if you have some tips to help, id appreciate it with every part of my being.


----------



## sneakerz2004 (Sep 6, 2011)

Are you guys also sensitive to other stimuli such as sights and certain types of touch? Just curious. I am and have been diagnosed with Sensory Processing Disorder. It has plagued me my entire life but the sounds have by far been the most debilitating. When I was little, I would tell my brother to stop breathing because he was a mouth breather. A few years ago, I started hyperventilating on a plane because the woman next to me was chewing her gum too loudly and I didn't have anything to block out the sound. I do not wear nylons, tights, or anything that is tight on my legs.

The diagnosis of Sensory Processing Disorder for me was recent: it happened in January, but I have been struggling with this for as long as I can remember, and I am 25 years old. I graduated from college, worked in industry for three years, and am now returning to school. I am just starting to "come out of sensory processing closet" and have begun telling my newly made friends. I've found that people are a bit more understanding now than they were when I was younger. I'm finding that the following techniques often work (but not all the time):

-The most important thing is to not view yourself as a freak. Everyone has issues, but ours are a bit more unique. I'm trying to view it as something like nearsightedness, except the problem is probably with our nervous systems instead of our eyes.
-Always have a set of custom-made earplugs. They're expensive but worth it.
-When on public transportation, you will need more than just earplugs. Carry a set of over-the-ear headphones and an MP3 player
-Ask the teacher or professor if you can record lectures. Again, expensive but worth it in case you need to step out and calm yourself down.
-There are going to be times when you do need to talk to people. Calmly explain to them that it's like someone dragging their fingernails on a blackboard right in your ear.
-For me, caffeine makes it worse, a little bit of alcohol makes it better. If only it were the opposite...


----------



## megtro610 (Sep 8, 2011)

I have the same problem! I have been battling my Misophonia my whole life. I find being in classrooms and airplanes almost unbearable. I was diagnosed with OCD when i was a kid, and I figured my intolerance for chewing, sniffling, tapping, even repetitive movements was because of that.
Here are some of my coping tips, and If you all have any, please share!

- I always sit front and center when I am in class. That way, the noises are behind me and possibly a little more muffled.
- During exams, I wear earplugs and/ or noise canceling headphones. I get weird looks from other students, but at least I dont have to listen to their nasty mouth breathing and snotty noses.:sus
- Caffeine and little sleep definitely makes it worse... so no coffe and have a good sleep schedule!
- Sometimes, chewing gum myself actually helps a little.

When traveling, I ALWAYS bring headphones and i try to get a seat by the engines. The seats by the wings are the loudest, so other passenger's noises do not effect me as much.
Of course, these tips will not completely solve the problem... but I hope it helps!


----------



## Kitsongirl (Sep 6, 2011)

In school.. this sucks. What do i do? Wear ear plugs throughout school. heck, i cant even udnerstand half the things teachers say, and my grades are suffering. I mean, they're still all A's and b's but a while go, were almost all a plus's. School was the only thing holding me back from making myself go deaf, but he** i cant understand anything anyway, with earplugs. So tempted..


----------



## gripemaster (Mar 6, 2014)

I see that these posts are quite old. However, I am interested to know if any of you have since found some resolution. Specifically, are there any remedies that have been developed over the last couple of years to help with this issue. Do you see yourselves as having a physical or a psychological disability? Or do you view the creation of noise by others as abnormal?

Thanks for your responses.


----------



## Coniglio28 (Feb 23, 2014)

gripemaster said:


> I see that these posts are quite old. However, I am interested to know if any of you have since found some resolution. Specifically, are there any remedies that have been developed over the last couple of years to help with this issue. Do you see yourselves as having a physical or a psychological disability? Or do you view the creation of noise by others as abnormal?
> 
> Thanks for your responses.


I'm pretty sure my sister was talking about a study going on about it so hopefully it'll help make treatments more available for it. For me I feel like it's psychological because I know that what I'm thinking isn't normal and it shouldn't be making me angry so for the most part in class I can try to block it out and not let it get me too angry.

However if it's really quiet or I'm trying to focus like in my maths exam last week (the guy next to me really needed a tissue and was sniffing every five seconds) I get angry and turn and give them the evil stare and I even start pulling on my hair or pinching my arm to try and block it out. If we weren't in silence I would have politely asked him to get a tissue but when there's nothing I can do about it I go crazy!

To handle my anger I just breathe, keep making conversation or put my earphones in on low so it blocks out the noise but I can still chat.


----------



## Auberon Drinkwater (Mar 29, 2014)

Coniglio28 said:


> However if it's really quiet or I'm trying to focus like in my maths exam last week (the guy next to me really needed a tissue and was sniffing every five seconds) I get angry and turn and give them the evil stare and I even start pulling on my hair or pinching my arm to try and block it out. If we weren't in silence I would have politely asked him to get a tissue but when there's nothing I can do about it I go crazy!


Hi,

I just discovered the concept of misophonia online tonight. I am 48, and now that I have, I believe I've been suffering from this, or something similar, for a long time. This is my first posting on the subject.

An anecdote I want to share:

Last week when I was taking a classroom final in one of my graduate courses, a student near me in the back of the room started sniffing regularly, and I know from past experience with him that it would go on and on (ever heard of KLEENEX, buddy? Blow or swallow, one or the other, please!). I was hugely distracted from my exam.

This has been a problem for me ever since I've returned to college in my 40s. This situation, or something similar, has arisen in almost every classroom for me. I've often fantasized about confronting the "offenders", but never had the courage.

This time I thought, "the hell with it." I had a box of Kleenex in my backpack because I had a little sniffle myself and didn't want to be obnoxious. I got it out, carried it over to him 10 minutes into the exam, and said, "Maybe you could use this."

He was actually grateful and nice, or put on an act of being so. He blew his nose and the noise source was gone. However, I had used up about 15 minutes of exam time focusing on this (and I was wearing earplugs), so I got off to a bad start and ended up doing badly on the exam.

I wanted to share this because - wow, I'm reading your stories tonight and I completely understand all of you.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## BNLFan456 (Oct 28, 2013)

For my online classes I have to go to a computer lab to take tests, and there is this room next to it where there is always someone talking, that get's really irritating with how specific the answers have to be or you get the answer completely wrong.


----------

